

Discuss HN: Are hackers "unbullies"? - hardik

On reading this story http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453708 and the comments it spawned, a feeling suddenly dawned to me that hackers are more likely to have been bullied upon at some point of time than normal population. 
Is it me being a cliche-jerk or is there some truth to this feeling?
======
gravitycop
A trip down memory lane:
<http://features.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=00/10/23/1521250>

    
    
      Voices From The Hellmouth Revisited: Part 1
      Posted by JonKatz on Wed Nov 01, 2000 01:30 PM
      from the uncover-your-ears dept.

------
mihasya
Upon my moving to the US in 98, some kids at my middle school found out the
hard way that that is certainly not a universal rule.

I certainly do think that hackers are more prone to being inept at social
situations (and when I say "social" I don't mean social as in "social
network," I mean real interpersonal contact). Since bullying is a kind of
social situation, I could totally see how the aforementioned ineptitude could
lead to not knowing how to deal with bullies. That's why it's important to
have other stuff going on in your life beyond hackery. Sports, sex, parties,
music - SOMETHING.

------
tokenadult
<http://paulgraham.com/nerds.html>

